# decoying goats?



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

I am heading out for speed goats for the opener. Has anyone had any luck using decoys this early?

mark


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Use a buck decoy if the rut is in full swing and the herd buck is running off small bucks, If it is a lone buck with one, two, or three does, then use a doe decoy. Good luck, I will be out there in two weeks, Cant Wait!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

neither can i 

kase


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

what do you think would be the best camo for hunting pronghorn ?????????????????????????


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i like prarie ghost. it kinda depends on where you're hunting, but that stuff is usually a good bet.

kase


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

I've some good things about the mossy oak brush camo what do you think of it??


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i have never used it...but they sure make it look good in the mossy oak ads in magazines and stuff. i'm sure that works pretty good too.

kase


----------



## 1eyedhowler (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm going on an a speed goat hunt this next week. I will too try a decoy that I am building myself. I have seen photos of some that people have used successfully and they were pretty simple. I think I am just going to use burlap as camo. It blends well with sun dried grass and straw. I might bring a little green with me if more rain comes in but where I'm hunting it will most likely be dried up.


----------

